

Tesla 404 - chadhuber
http://www.teslamotors.com/404.html

======
DigitalSea
Am I missing something here? Looks like a normal 404 page to me and I'm using
Chrome. So if anything impressive visually via Javascript or CSS3 were to
occur, it would have.

~~~
Leftium
I think it's just the image of the cleverly re-purposed interstate _404_ sign.
I wonder if they did that for other status codes (like 503), too.

------
jzone3
Looks really bad on my portrait monitor

